# ReptiChip or similar wanted



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Anyone know where we can get repti chip or similar. Can’t seem to find any anywhere now! Thankyou. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

elishacoombes9 said:


> Anyone know where we can get repti chip or similar. Can’t seem to find any anywhere now! Thankyou.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Urban constrictors did have it

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Paul (Urban Constrictors) has stopped sending out Reptichip due to the lockdown - 



> Due to the Covid-19 pandemic there will be no further deliveries of Reptichip.
> 
> We are working hard to ensure we are back up and running as soon as possible.
> 
> ...



No idea why seeing that pet shops / businesses are classed as essential. He is the sole importer / UK wholesaler so I doubt that you'll find it anywhere else, so you'll have to look for coco block or similar


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yeah we looked on there. Only place I found it charges £20 for delivery. 
It’s for the royals. I will keep looking lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

This website has it listed - https://landoflizards.co.uk/reptichip-breeder-block

Would ring them to check if they still have stock as it states 3-7 days availability so they may not hold stock.

Alternatives from Swells https://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/lucky-reptile-coconut-bark-chips/?gclid=CjwKCAjwnIr1BRAWEiwA6GpwNUEgCDoejuZAwMZlzDFmUZJhOoYSPaC-QrXEfAk2iBD6lwFhKWiU-RoCp_QQAvD_BwE


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Another coconut alternative to reptichip

https://www.komodoproducts.com/komodo-coconut-terrain.html


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Getting some from Simon, phelsuma farm as he has some luckily! 
And land of lizards was the one with 20 delivery. 
Have some now though, getting tomorrow, but saved those also Thankyou as going through it quick! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't see Reptichip listed on the Phelsuma website... what did you opt for in the end ?


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Malc said:


> I can't see Reptichip listed on the Phelsuma website... what did you opt for in the end ?



Coconut husk bricks we opted for and will get the other as soon as we can find some somewhere. Just need to do a good clean out of some of these guys here and blooming ran out yesterday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Elisha, do a search for HerpHusk

Simon Ling (HerpExotics) is now doing their own line of coconut bedding to rival Reptichip, and at an introductory offer of £20 for three blocks plus £5 delivery it looks like being the ideal alternative, especially as Urban Constrictors had supply problems with Reptichip, which has now been resolved and stocks are now in the country.

Here's a review https://youtu.be/5JPX-xv1Fr0

HerpExotic have a FB page or you can order via the Ridgway Exotics shop


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes Thankyou, the other half found this yesterday, we’ve just got a few of the husk blocks from phelsuma but are going to order this and give a go, hopefully one to stick with, (as we all know a few blocks won’t last long haha) tried a few different types of substrate and we really liked the reptichip! I know the guy working for urban is actually going to review it and see if he prefers it to their own reptichip! 
The coco husk has been alright for now though considering royals needed a clean and he’s only half hour from us if that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

